
Ask HN: Why do $5 VPS offerings still have the same specs as 10 years ago? - smivan
2012: Digital Ocean (or equivalent) offered VPS&#x27;s with 1gb RAM and 20gb disk for $5<p>2020: $5 still gets you at most 1 vCPU, 1gb RAM, and 20-50gb SSD.<p>Why is there no price innovation happening? Cloud offerings seem to be static, despite cost reductions and other progress.
======
aritmo
They do not have the same specs. They have slightly reduced specs.

You can no longer get a $5 VPS with 50GB SSD, 2GB RAM, and two vCPUs.

~~~
smivan
So it's even worse. What's up with the trend going in the wrong direction?

------
eberkund
The $5 droplet used to be 512MB of RAM not 1GB AFAIK

